# 1974 Fuji Ketch



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm going to look at one this weekend and wondered if anyone has any experience with the Fuji 35. Pointers on what to what for that may be common to this builder. Etc. Any owners out there?


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

where abouts are you looking at boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm trying to stay in the Gulf Cost of Florida and Alabama but I have extended to East Coast of Florida to see some I was particularly interested in. I'm trying to keep the travel down for the 'first look' visits.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's lots of info:
http://www.fujiyachts.net/fuji35_spec/fuji35_spec.html
You might ask for specific issues on the fuji bbs:
http://www.fujiyachts.net/bbs/


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have quite a bit of experience advising folks rebuilding a couple of these turkeys. I must admit that the brochure describes a very different boat than those that I was involved with. Frankly, these boats are notoriously poorly constructed so I would look to see:
-If the iron fastened teak into plywood over wood framing deck and cabin structures have been properly replaced using marine materials, 
-whether the brass deck hardware has been replaced with bronze, aluminum or stainless steel hardware. 
-Whether the plumbing, electrical and propane systems have been replaced with something vaguely resembling ABYC compliant installations. 
-Whether the wooden spars have been replaced or reglued with proper adhesives. 
-Whether the black iron tanks have been replaced. 
-Whether someone has done a proper blister job using epoxy resin and cloth. 

There's nothing you can do about the poor sailing capabilities of this design. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Other than that, go for it!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Ishmael,
Would this ship just happen to be named Pequod? If so, be very wary of a certain one-legged Captain's fateful quest.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

And be careful when sailing... as there may be a large albino on the look out for you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey, Thanks for the input and words of advice/caution. I will let you all know the status after I see her. I know that they have somewhat of a reputation for poor deck fasteners (stanchions, cleats, etc.) and leakage thru to the deck core. Other than that I have not much info other that the websites already provided.

thanks all


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TrueBlue,

Unfortunately - the name is Moby!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

"Call me Ishmael" . . . perhaps the most famous opening line ever written.

Best of luck with your inspection this weekend - be sure to post a report.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Saw her this weekend*

We had a look at the Fuji yesterday. It is really hard not to fall in love with the woodwork and cabnetry below decks. Really beautiful and very good craftsmanship. Overall she is well cared for an kept up to date with good electronics, etc. Refit in 2005 with new paint and standing rigging. OK - now the bad news. Rot. Obvious areas of water invasion from the deck in several areas. The owner had just washed her down when we arrived so leaks were easy to spot. Right away I found decomp of the plywood under several deck fittings. Also some where the cabin top joins the cockpit. Below, some leaks under the deck fittings and ,yes, toe rail too. But again - it's just plywood, fiberglass and labor to fix.

At the same time I looked at a 1972 Bristol 35. Very different boat. Both John Alden Designs and I do love those. But the Bristol, being all fiberglass hull and deck ( not cored ) remains very solid. New Volvo diesel, etc. She is, of course showing her age but a very solid hull and powerplant with new sails. Cabin needs complete update however, very spartan and very 70's. Also, no electronics.

Oh, the Bristol also draws only 3'9'' while the Fuji draws 5". For our part of the Gulf that shallower draft is very attractive.

Decisons, decisions.

So - I have a decision


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My Bristol 29 of the same era is a rock solid, simple boat. I highly recommend the 35. I do believe that the decks, but not the hull, are cored with balsa. subject to confirmation, of course. I Would definitely lean toward the proven qualities of the Bristol over the Fuji, but thats just me. Keep us posted!

Freeman


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Bristol is probably also far better built, in terms of quality of materials, than the Fuji... so if I were you, I'd be looking seriously at the Bristol over the Fuji.


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

Walk away from _that specific_ Fuji and do not look back. You do *not *want to get into dealing with *rot* from your first day.

You can be certain that if you saw rot and leaks that readily on that visit that _there will me more_ - much more - to be found later.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all,

Thanks for your input. Just to keep you all up we have turned down the Fuji. I made a low offer based on having to possibly redeck and it was countered at what I considered a 'too high' price. Didn't wast time dickering on it. So, we are still in search mode. Trying to say around $30K for a good cruiser, reasonable sailer, live-aboard for 6 to 9 mos each year, and in reasonable condition and without too many warts is a challenge. We are going to consider a 1980 Pearson 365 ketch and the 1972 Bristol 35 yawl is still a possibility as well.

Thanks for all your help and input.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Both boats are well thought of, I believe. I am looking at a P365 as well. Needs some wind to get her going, they say. But a good boat overall.

Good luck!

Freeman


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Bardo and good luck to you too.

I do like the 365 for layout. Not a pretty a stern as the Bristol but I think that either would work out for our purposes. Bristo needs more in the way of refit being 8 years older. 

We have an executive stay and long term rentals in Tallahassee, FL. They are rented by the month or longer lease and can turn over pretty frequently. At least one would be open for a few months each year. Our plan is to live aboard part time and escape to the rental when it's open. It's basically a live-aboard experiment with an escape route.

Best
Ishmael


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I like it. I am still trying to get my wife more interested in sailing! Hence my quest for a bit more comfortable boat. We might try a similar idea, as we are looking at vacation property in Maine, and would love to spend part of the year there.


----------

